# SNL 3/9/13 Justin Timberlake; Justin Timberlake



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Memorial Service for President Hugo Chavez
Justin Timberlake monologue (Paul Simon, Steve Martin, Dan Aykroyd, Chevy Chase, Martin Short, Alec Baldwin, Tom Hanks, Candice Bergen)
It's a Date (Andy Samberg, Steve Martin, Dan Aykroyd)
Bring It On Down to Veganville
Nuvabling commercial
Justin Timberlake performs
Weekend Update
..Top Stories
..Stefon
The Tales of Sober Caligula
Maine Justice
Justin Timberlake performs
She's Got a D!%k
Moet & Chandon 

Well JT didn't disappoint me. That was one of the best SNLs in a long time.

JT takes a major role in the cold open and carries the whole skit? Wow, I don't ever remember a host doing that.

Nice 5 timers sketch in the monologue, that is one hell of a list of cameos.

Veganville with the Harlem Shake was awesome!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

For those who don't know, this is the second time they did the five timers club. Here is the first.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8xz9t_saturday-night-live-tom-hanks-12-08_shortfilms#.UTydYqsWmBo

Notice the doorman, who was unknown at the time.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Wasn't he a writer for SNL for a while?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Sober Caligula was a bomb, but the rest of it was great.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Holy hell... when did Dan Akroyd get so pudgy?


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

really was hoping for more of the animatronic ride robots skit (forget what it's called). LOVE those characters.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Holy hell... when did Dan Akroyd get so pudgy?


After John Belushi died and they stopped dancing together as the Blues Brothers 

It's A Date made me laugh myself silly!

"How long have you been in this country?"
"37 years!" 
"Still got those accents, eh, guys?" 

And the D*ck in a box, guys..AWWW YEAHHH!!! 
"Were you guys given the questions in advance?"
"Girls can't get pregnant in the summertime!"
SCIENCE! 

And the WU joke about the Hebrew version of Playboy-"For all I know, it's _always_ been in Hebrew! BA HA HA HA! :up:

Best SNL in good long time. Would have liked to see Martin Short in another sketch, but you can't have everything.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Was hoping for Jimmy Fallon to show up to do Barry Gibb talk show, I know Robin Gibb died but they could show him as a ghost


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Justin is on Fallons show every night this week,maybe they will do it then


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> For those who don't know, this is the second time they did the five timers club. Here is the first.
> 
> [media]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8xz9t_saturday-night-live-tom-hanks-12-08_shortfilms#.UTydYqsWmBo[/media]
> 
> Notice the doorman, who was unknown at the time.


A classic skit. :up: I kept waiting for Elliot Gould to show up, though.

Conan looked so young, not quite 27 at the time.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Agree with everything here. 

Didn't care for The Tales of Sober Caligula or Maine Justice, but the rest was good!

Love Stephon every time!

JT is my favorite host of all time! He always delivers the funny!


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

What's the appeal of "Main*e* Justice"?

Seriously, has that skit ever provided anyone with so much as a smile? Definitely one of the biggest bombs that they seem to keep trying (and failing) to redeem.

Other than that, this was definitely one of the best SNLs in a long time.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

This episode was all kinds of awesome. Arguably the best SNL of the season (though I think the Seth MacFarlane was pretty close).



YCantAngieRead said:


> Wasn't he a writer for SNL for a while?


Yes he was.



Regina said:


> After John Belushi died and they stopped dancing together as the Blues Brothers


Didn't stop him from making Blues Brothers 2000.

Really though, he did not look good at all and he's only 60. He really let himself go in the last 4 years since his last guest appearance on SNL.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> For those who don't know, this is the second time they did the five timers club. Here is the first.
> 
> [media]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8xz9t_saturday-night-live-tom-hanks-12-08_shortfilms#.UTydYqsWmBo[/media]
> 
> Notice the doorman, who was unknown at the time.


Paul Simon looks like Harry Potter in that one.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

IDSmoker said:


> What's the appeal of "Main Justice"?
> 
> Seriously, has that skit ever provided anyone with so much as a smile? Definitely one of the biggest bombs that they seem to keep trying (and failing) to redeem.
> 
> Other than that, this was definitely one of the best SNLs in a long time.


Maine.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Great show! and I can't remember ever saying that about SNL in the last decade or so. I didn't skip through anything other than the commercials and I usually have to 30 second skip my way through SNL and end up getting through an episode in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

markz said:


> Didn't care for The Tales of Sober Caligula or Maine Justice, but the rest was good!


+1

Other than those those two sketches, a great show. Nice to see Candice Bergen, though I was hoping Lovitz would show up as the waiter again.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Great show! Only Caligula was a bomb. I even liked Maine Justice.

It was a bit safe, though. Dick in a Box guys, Veganville, Stefan. I even said "Oh, here come Steve Martin and Alex Baldwin" as soon as JT mentioned his 5th time.

Not that they were a bad thing.

Did the two writer guys from Lonely Island come back with Sanberg?
EDIT: to answer my own question, yes, Akiva and Jorma from Lonely Island were both in the credits for "Additional Sketches". I'm guessing at the very least they wrote the songs for the Dating game show sketch.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

To save everyone else the trouble of having to look it up: since "musical guest" appearances apparently count for 5-Timers Club membership (given that Paul Simon has only _hosted_ 4 times), there are more 5-Timers than you might think.

The members who weren't acknowledged during last night's sketch: Buck Henry, Tom Petty, Christopher Walken, Randy Newman, Elliott Gould, James Taylor, Danny DeVito, Sting, Dave Matthews, Bill Murray, Jon Bon Jovi, Eminem, Adam Levine, and the members of the Foo Fighters.

No wonder they only have one bathroom -- it really is quite the boys' club.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Veganville was hysterical!!!


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Wow!

What a contrast.

After the absolute stinkbomb that was the Kevin Hart hosted episode last week this one killed!

As others have said, the only sketch that missed was "Sober Caligua". It just wasn't funny.

The rest was excellent from start to finish.

I actually liked "Maine Justice" a lot. As a Louisiana resident, that it was ostensibly supposed to take place in Maine, yet everyone except the defendant acted like super shallow Louisiana stereotypes I found hilarious. (And the defendant, the only non Louisiana stereotype in the sketch, was a graduate of LSU. Funny touch. :up: )


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

scooterboy said:


> Nice to see Candice Bergen, though I was hoping Lovitz would show up as the waiter again.


 I thought Jon Lovitz was dead. Oh boy.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> A classic skit. :up: I kept waiting for Elliot Gould to show up, though.
> 
> Conan looked so young, not quite 27 at the time.


Note that Edie Brickell and the New Bohemians were on that night. That's when her and Paul Simon first met.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

IDSmoker said:


> What's the appeal of "Main Justice"?
> 
> Seriously, has that skit ever provided anyone with so much as a smile? Definitely one of the biggest bombs that they seem to keep trying (and failing) to redeem.


Its ridiculousness puts me in tears... but then again I'm from Maine.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

trainman said:


> To save everyone else the trouble of having to look it up: since "musical guest" appearances apparently count for 5-Timers Club membership (given that Paul Simon has only hosted 4 times), there are more 5-Timers than you might think.
> 
> The members who weren't acknowledged during last night's sketch: Buck Henry, Tom Petty, Christopher Walken, Randy Newman, Elliott Gould, James Taylor, Danny DeVito, Sting, Dave Matthews, Bill Murray, Jon Bon Jovi, Eminem, Adam Levine, and the members of the Foo Fighters.
> 
> No wonder they only have one bathroom -- it really is quite the boys' club.


But the question remains. How do you count if they did both? Did JT get double points last night?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Steve Martin tweeted this pic before the show. I hope spoilerphobes weren't too upset.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> But the question remains. How do you count if they did both? Did JT get double points last night?


No. It's only one show.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Holy crap I was entertained. I didn't even FF through the musical numbers.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

SNL is the reason I like JT. He's so stinking good at this. He's a part of many of my favorite sketches.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> SNL is the reason I like JT. He's so stinking good at this. He's a part of many of my favorite sketches.


This exactly. I was never a JT fan (thought he was way overrated) but became smitten through his SNL stints. He is an amazing host.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I didn't care for the Sober Caligula, Maine Justice, or Moet & Chandon. But compared to most weeks, that's pretty good that those were the only ones I didn't like.

For the musical performances, I preferred the second to the first, although part of me was thinking that the second was bordering on something he might have done while still part of N'Sync.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

After how ever many years of recording SNL and deleting most eps without even watching because of overwhelmingly negative comments.... finally I have one I am glad I recorded!!
Can't wait to watch!


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

Anybody else notice JT's mic didn't seem to be working during the first song?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

ElJay said:


> Its ridiculousness puts me in tears... but then again I'm from Maine.


So am I, but I just don't get the joke. Or - if the joke is merely that we don't know why these people in Maine act and sound like they're from Louisiana, it's just not funny (to me anyway).


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

I wish Justin could just host every week


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'd be happy if he'd just join the cast. Along with Andy Samberg.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> So am I, but I just don't get the joke. Or - if the joke is merely that we don't know why these people in Maine act and sound like they're from Louisiana, it's just not funny (to me anyway).


In the first instance of Maine Justice it was hinted that everyone there was displaced from New Orleans do to Katrina. Not a great premise, but it was how they explained why everyone sounds like they're from LA.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

There really are no words for how much I loved the Chavez song.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> So am I, but I just don't get the joke. Or - if the joke is merely that we don't know why these people in Maine act and sound like they're from Louisiana, it's just not funny (to me anyway).


I'm putting this in spoilers b/c it's so long. It's a skit from 20 years ago "What's the Best Way?" I can't find a video, just the transcript.



Spoiler



What's the Best Way

Stanley Sperrow.....Kevin Nealon
Tony Vallencourt.....Adam Sandler
Katie McGregor.....Glenn Close
Wayne Dunbar.....Phil Hartman
Kalahari Bushman.....Tim Meadows

Announcer: From Boston Mass, right off the Mass Turnpike, it's What's The Best Way - All right, here's your host, Stanley Sperrow -

Stanley Sperrow: Hello, welcome to What's the Best Way, the only game show by New Englanders, for New Englanders. Ok folks, ready to play?

Contestants: Aya, aya.

Stanley Sperrow: Some weather we're having.

Contestants: Oh yeah, oh yeah, Nor'easter.

Stanley Sperrow: Ok, 1st question. How do you get from Providence Rhode Island, to Worchester Mass?

(Tony buzzes in)

Tony Vallencourt: Ok, whatcha gotta do is get on 95 north, follow that to 495, then ya take that for about an hour. Then your gonna see signs for the Mass Pike. Ok get into the far (fah) left lane, then take the Mass Pike west and you'll see this WICKED huge Radio Shack. That's where ya get off, and you're in Worchester, you're right there pal.

Stanley Sperrow: That's correct, yep, ok, here we go. Ok, who's got directions from Quincy Mass, to to Jordan Marsh (Jahdan Mahsh) department store in Bedford, New Hampshire?

(Katie buzzes in)

Stanley Sperrow: Katie.

Katie McGregor: Ok, now you wanna take 93 north to Route 3, now the Jordan Marsh is off exit 6, and it's one, uh two, um 3 traffic lights. But ifyou're heading up there, you really ought to eat breakfast at Shirley's Pancake House, now it's close-by, and they have wonderful peach cobbler - but don't go ona Sunday, cause the after-church crowd is bound to -

Stanley Sperrow: (interrupts) Oh, sorry, that's more than we need.

(Wayne buzzes in)

Stanley Sperrow: Wayne.

Wayne Dunbar: (slowly) Ok - from Quincy to the Jordan Marsh in Bedford, alright, well there are several ways to get there, lets see, well the old route 14 used to go straight there - you just follow the Merrimack River - but that was before the war - so - now you'd have to -

Stanley Sperrow: (interrupts) Sorry, we have a time limit.

Wayne Dunbar: Alright, good luck.

(Tony buzzes in)

Tony Vallencourt: Ok, its 93 north to 3, but its four traffic lights, you hit a Chevron station, and a little past that there's gonna be a retarded (retahded) kid selling fireworks. Hang a left by him you're at the Jordan Marsh pal.

(Wrong answer)

Stanley Sperrow: Oh, sorry. The correct answer is 93 north to 3 north, exit 6, but you hang a right at the retarded kid, and if you cut through the Bedford Mall parking lot you save yourself 5 minutes.

Tony Vallencourt: Is that right pal?

Stanley Sperrow: Oh yeah. Ok, lets meet our contestants. First, Tony Vallencourt. You're an electrical contractor, you enjoy that?

Tony Vallencourt: Oh yeah, pissah.

Stanley Sperrow: And what do you do in your free time?

Tony Vallencourt: I snow plow the K-Mart plaza parking lot and, uh,candlepin bowling.

Stanley Sperrow: Alright, Katie McGregor. You work at a wicker shop?

Katie McGregor: Aya, I'm part (paht) owner.

Stanley Sperrow: And what do you do in your free time?

Katie McGregor: I like to make pottery, and I like to candlepin bowl.

Stanley Sperrow: Ah - and Wayne Dunbar, you're retired?

Wayne Dunbar: Aya.

Stanley Sperrow: And in your free time?

Wayne Dunbar: (slowly) Oh, you know, go out on the porch - look out at the stars - and candlepin bowling.

Stanley Sperrow: Ok folks, back to our game. From Hartford to Sturbridge -

(Katie buzzes in)

Katie McGregor: Ok, now that's straight on route 84, but you're gonna want to avoid the tourist traps up there, now, if you go up Manhill Road,you'll see a pretty Bed and Breakfast in Bradford - but that's a little out of your way, but it's very reasonable. And there's a farm (fahm) down the hill where you can get fresh Maine blueberries, of course, but that's only in the summer -

(Wrong answer)

Stanley Sperrow: Sorry Katie, I didn't finish the question. From Hartford to Sturbridge, how many Dunkin Donuts along the way?

(Tony buzzes in)

Stanley Sperrow: Tony.

Tony Vallencourt: Fourteen.

Stanley Sperrow: Correct! Bonus point for each drive-thru.

Tony Vallencourt: - Four

Stanley Sperrow: That's right!

Tony Vallencourt: Yeah, and the one in Caucus got this WICKED fat kid workin' there.

Stanley Sperrow: Ok, from Boston (Bahston) Mass to Nashua New Hampshire.

(Wayne buzzes in)

Wayne Dunbar: Can't get there from here.

(Wrong answer)

Stanley Sperrow: Sorry, you can.

(Tony buzzes in)

Stanley Sperrow: Tony.

Tony Vallencourt: Boston to Nashua? You goin' up there to buy liquor pally?

Stanley Sperrow: Aya, no sales tax.

Tony Vallencourt: Alright, you just gotta shoot up 95, but watch your ass crossin' over the border. Those state troopers are outa control.

Stanley Sperrow: That's correct Tony!

Tony Vallencourt: Hey, I don't care if you're 1 mile over the speed limit, they're haulin' your ass into Muni Court.

Stanley Sperrow: Ok, Tony.

Tony Vallencourt: I'm tellin' ya pal, these guys got a quota and a WICKED radar (radah) gun.

Stanley Sperrow: Ok, Tony, the game's still going here. Newport, Rhode Island to Roxbury Mass.

(Katie buzzes in)

Katie McGregor: What do ya wanna go there for?

Stanley Sperrow: That's right, there's no reason to go to Roxbury!

Tony Vallencourt: Hey you can go to Roxbury if you bring your nunchucks pal, I'll tell you that much.

Stanley Sperrow: A whole lotta crack up there. Ok, homestretch.

Tony Vallencourt: Those maniacs'll slice ya and dice ya pally.

Stanley Sperrow: Ok Tony. Ok - how do you get from Dorchester Mass, to Mike Bigelow's house?

(Wayne buzzes in)

Wayne Dunbar: (slowly) Ok, from Dorchester, oh dear, that's uh,alright, well Dorchester's south of Shrewsbury, so -

Stanley Sperrow: (interrupts) Oh sorry, we could see what was coming.

Wayne Dunbar: Alright, good luck.

(sirens)

Stanley Sperrow: Ok, that means we're out of time, so Tony, you're the winner pal. (Music plays, curtain opens) That means you'll be joining our bonus round over here, and you'll be joining our Kalahari Bushman,and his innate sense of direction. Welcome back Zelma.

Kalahari Bushman: (makes tongue noise) Good to be back.

Stanley Sperrow: Alright, how do you get from New Milford Connecticut, to the biggest Waterslide in Boothbay Harbor Maine?

(Tony and Bushman give directions, Bushman finishes first)

Stanley Sperrow: The Bushman's got it! The Bushman's got it! - Well don't feel bad Tony; you still win a quart of Block Island Honey.

Tony Vallencourt: That's wicked good!

Stanley Sperrow: And Zelma, as always you win a pound and a quart of fresh Maine lobster.

Kalahari Bushman: (makes tongue noise) Pissah.

Stanley Sperrow: Alright, see you next time on "How do You Get There?".

Katie McGregor: You mean, "What's The Best Way?".

Stanley Sperrow: There ya go.

(fade)


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

MrGreg said:


> Anybody else notice JT's mic didn't seem to be working during the first song?


In the second song he removed one of his monitors a few times. I'm wondering if they had audio problems?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

MrGreg said:


> Anybody else notice JT's mic didn't seem to be working during the first song?


I just rewatched the video, the mic seemed to be working fine from what I could tell.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Great episode. JT is simply one of the best at hosting; he makes the whole show better.

I liked the first song much better than the second. The first was fun; the second was blah.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Wow, what a great episode... too bad they rarely achieve this level any more. I'm not really sure about "Maine Justice" - some funny parts, but I was trying to figure out why exactly things were happening the way they did. I don't recall seeing this skit before though, so maybe the prior skit(s) explained it.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

BrettStah said:


> Wow, what a great episode... too bad they rarely achieve this level any more. I'm not really sure about "Maine Justice" - some funny parts, but I was trying to figure out why exactly things were happening the way they did. I don't recall seeing this skit before though, so maybe the prior skit(s) explained it.


They were all dislocated by Katrina to Maine.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

morac said:


> In the first instance of Maine Justice it was hinted that everyone there was displaced from New Orleans do to Katrina. Not a great premise, but it was how they explained why everyone sounds like they're from LA.


I really don't remember the first time they did the sketch, so that was lost on me. They really should have at least hinted at it this time too.



Turtleboy said:


> I'm putting this in spoilers b/c it's so long. It's a skit from 20 years ago "What's the Best Way?" I can't find a video, just the transcript.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do remember that one - fun stuff for those of us in ME/NH/MA.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> They were all dislocated by Katrina to Maine.


This was the premise of the original, and the absurdity that "Maine Justice" would still be the same 7.5 years later, and that they somehow inexplicably developed a contempt for LSU graduates during that time just made it *a lot* funnier this time.

In the real world, if there's one Louisiana stereotype that has a lot of truth to it it's that Louisianians are hard-core dyed-in-the-wool LSU fans, and if anything would tend to have an undue admiration for LSU grads (meaning, in the real world, that factoid about the defendant might have helped him win his case). So, I found that aspect of it particularly funny.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> So am I, but I just don't get the joke. Or - if the joke is merely that we don't know why these people in Maine act and sound like they're from Louisiana, it's just not funny (to me anyway).


The first time this aired, I was confused too, even with the background they tried to setup, that they are Katrina refugees in Maine, didn't fly with me and I just didn't get it.

But I think it's starting to grow on me, I chuckled a couple times this time.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Maine Justice is just silly, goofy fun. A lot of early SNL made no sense like samurai anything but it was just plain silly fun.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

I chuckled when the guy said he was from Canada, and their response was "You're a looooong way from home!"


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Chevy didn't seem to be into the Three Amigos introduction for the second musical number ... either that or he wasn't playing attention and was caught by surprise.

And what was with the annoying lady in the audience who kept shouting stuff out during Maine Justice?

Always great to see the old cast make some cameos. Hot American Foxes!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

windracer said:


> Chevy didn't seem to be into the Three Amigos introduction for the second musical number ... either that or he wasn't playing attention and was caught by surprise.


I noticed that as well... he seemed a little embarrassed that he was still doing that bit.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I didn't see Tom Hanks on the show, but he was in the tweeted photo, did I miss him?


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Man I can't stand JT, the guy can act, sing, dance, and do comedy. Then look who he's dated and ended up marrying. Heck the guy has his own golf tournament. All while never having some public addiction or nervous breakdown. That bastard! 

Great episode. Those plaid pants were not flattering to Dan Akroyd at all. That was one of the better opening skits i've seen in a while. Much better than a horrible Obama impression.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> I didn't see Tom Hanks on the show, but he was in the tweeted photo, did I miss him?


Yes you did. He was in the club sketch.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Steve Martin as the Festrunk brother looked exactly like he did in the '70s. Amazing.

(Having white hair in your 20s pays off eventually!)


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Yes you did. He was in the club sketch.


Technically, it was the monologue.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I just rewatched the video, the mic seemed to be working fine from what I could tell.


Hmm, maybe my center speaker channel just cut out for that section. Thanks.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I noticed that as well... he seemed a little embarrassed that he was still doing that bit.


But he hated doing _Community_ too. Maybe he's just a mean old man.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

What a huge difference from last week! I'm far from a Justin Timberlake fan, but I've got to admit he was pretty good all around! Steve Martin is just like I remember. Paul Simon and Dan Aykroyd? Not so much! Doubly sad that Dan is about 6 years younger than Steve. Dan couldn't even do the wild and crazy guy shimmy anymore.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Big Deficit said:


> . Dan couldn't even do the wild and crazy guy shimmy anymore.


Yeah it looked more like the Truffle Shuffle.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Chevy seems to be a big ***** these days...


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> Chevy seems to be a big ***** these days...


When wasn't he? Anyone who listened to Stern over the past few decades knows just how big a "*****" he can be.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, but it seems more obvious now.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

ElJay said:


> I'm wondering if they had audio problems?


SNL having audio problems with it's musical guest!? Unpossible!!!


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

JT always takes the show to a new level. He's the Michael Jordan of SNL.

I was thinking how he has a number of his own recurring skits:

-Bring it on down to ---ville
-* in a box singers
-Gibb brothers


Are there other regular hosts who have their own skits? I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Anyone else notice camera flashes going off during Maine Justice and other times towards the end of the show?

I usually don't notice that. More people with cameras for JT coupled with lax security, maybe?


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Big Deficit said:


> When wasn't he? Anyone who listened to Stern over the past few decades knows just how big a "*****" he can be.


Yeah him and Billy Crystal. That always stinks when a comedian all of the sudden wants to be taken seriously.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Yes you did. He was in the club sketch.


How did I miss that!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

warrenn said:


> JT always takes the show to a new level. He's the Michael Jordan of SNL.
> 
> I was thinking how he has a number of his own recurring skits:
> 
> ...


Didn't Steve Martin have some? Like King Tut?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh, Alec Baldwin has a few that are escaping me right now.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

DeDondeEs said:


> Yeah him and Billy Crystal. That always stinks when a comedian all of the sudden wants to be taken seriously.


Billy Crystal is considered a *****? First I've heard of it.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> How did I miss that!


He had on a mustache which made him look a little different. If you saw Alex Baldwin you saw Tom Hanks. They entered together and sat on the love seat.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

warrenn said:


> JT always takes the show to a new level. He's the Michael Jordan of SNL.


:up: I agree! I was never a fan of JT when he was with NSync and later, but lately I am turning into a fan. He has won my respect as a singer and a comedic actor. I loved that Elton Song opening! LOL!



scooterboy said:


> Billy Crystal is considered a *****? First I've heard of it.


Me too ... I had only ever heard great things about him. This is the first negative. I know that amongst the comedian crowd, Robin Williams is not held in high regard because he constantly steals other comics bits as his own. But Billy Crystal has always been a class act.

NOTE: There is a political pundit also named Billy Kristol and he could be considered a ***** for his extreme political opinions (e.g. Tea Party spokesman). Maybe that's who Stern refers to? After all, their names sound the same on the radio!


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> Billy Crystal is considered a *****? First I've heard of it.







Well granted, it was Studdering John interviewing him when he wasn't too nice.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Oh, Alec Baldwin has a few that are escaping me right now.


Tom Hanks had Mr. Short Term Memory.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

morac said:


> Tom Hanks had Mr. Short Term Memory.


Haha. I loved that one, but appropriately, I forgot about it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Alec Baldwin has The Tony Bennett Show. He also did the Schweddy sketches, but I don't know if two necessarily counts as a recurring character.

Christopher Walken has The Continental.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Bill "Kristol" is a mainstream establishment neoconservative. The Tea Party doesn't like him.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> Billy Crystal is considered a *****? First I've heard of it.





DeDondeEs said:


> Well granted, it was Studdering John interviewing him when he wasn't too nice.


He didn't care for Stuttering John asking him insulting questions at a red carpet event? The nerve.

If that's all of the evidence, I remain unconvinced.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> Maine Justice is just silly, goofy fun. A lot of early SNL made no sense like samurai anything but it was just plain silly fun.


The difference being, the early stuff was funny. 
Maine Justice was just goofy - something more appropriate for the 'Videos that make you say WTF' thread.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Alec Baldwin has The Tony Bennett Show. He also did the Schweddy sketches, but I don't know if two necessarily counts as a recurring character.
> 
> Christopher Walken has The Continental.


Scarlett Johansson has "Lexie", with Fred Armisan playing her father "Mike". (Chandeliers, Mawble Cawlumbs, Powcelen Fowntains, etc.) This sketch has appeared 4 times, including an episode hosted by Ryan Reynolds when he was married to Johansson, and she had a cameo to play Lexie.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Holy hell... when did Dan Akroyd get so pudgy?


Yeah, I don't think it was *just* his weight, but I thought Martin could do his "wild and crazy guy" just as well as he could in "the good old days", but wow.. Ackroyd has really aged.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

IDSmoker said:


> What's the appeal of "Main*e* Justice"?
> 
> Seriously, has that skit ever provided anyone with so much as a smile? Definitely one of the biggest bombs that they seem to keep trying (and failing) to redeem.


This is NOT a defense of that skit (it really was coincidental, but I was falling asleep during that sketch a zillion times and rewinding as I'd wake up.. then finally decided to watch the rest the next day). but anyway, the weird MTV2 talk show skit, the "weird freaky people with weird furniture" skit are far far far far worse.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Loved the Moet & Chandon sketch with Cicely .... mmmm ... Cicely .... <3


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

getreal said:


> Loved the Moet & Chandon sketch with Cicely .... mmmm ... Cicely .... <3


"Because the best gift you can give a loved one is..."
"Oral"


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Stefan killed me this week. The whole "Donald Duck having a Vietnam dream" thing simultaneously had me cracking up while also marveling at how great it was.

And don't forget NuvaBling!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> And don't forget NuvaBling!


...OMG! A true classic! ...and, oh yeah, it hurts!


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Didn't Steve Martin have some? Like King Tut?


Yeah. One even appeared in this episode and has been discussed extensively in this thread.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

David Platt said:


> Yeah. One even appeared in this episode and has been discussed extensively in this thread.


Wait. I'm supposed to read the thread?


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

DreadPirateRob said:


> "Because the best gift you can give a loved one is..."
> "Oral"


"One time I got banged into a sinkhole then a moleman banged me back up."

Loving Cecily...


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

DeDondeEs said:


> Man I can't stand JT, the guy can act, sing, dance, and do comedy. Then look who he's dated and ended up marrying. Heck the guy has his own golf tournament. All while never having some public addiction or nervous breakdown. That bastard!


He had a fairly public breakdown on Punk'd, if that counts.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

getreal said:


> Loved the Moet & Chandon sketch with Cicely .... mmmm ... Cicely .... <3


NuvaBling


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

goblue97 said:


> He had a fairly public breakdown on Punk'd, if that counts.


Awe, man.. I actually felt kind of bad for him on that one. He was baked and they were confiscating his dog... not cool.  I read that he quit smoking for almost a year after that.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Kanye West had made comments on stage saying JT's Suit and Tie song was lame, so JT added words to his SNL performance to answer Kanye.

http://www.tmz.com/2013/03/11/justin-timberlake-kanye-west-snl-comeback-suit-and-tie-tmz-tv/


----------

